# Difference in Humminbird "HD" vs non?



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey guys, I understand what DI (down imaging) and SI (side imaging) is, but I seem to be missing out on what HD is. I assume it means High Definition, but what is the main difference between the new HD models they've released for 2011 vs the older models without HD? Is it just the screen or something more?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Pretty sure it's just a larger pixel count, resulting in a sharper image--compared to non-HD versions.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

whjr15 said:


> Pretty sure it's just a larger pixel count, resulting in a sharper image--compared to non-HD versions.


Well, see that is where I'm confused. On most models the stated resolution hasn't changed - for instance, on the 778c the old unit has 640 x 640 pixels on a 5", 256 color TFT screen with 500 watts power and the new 2011 model states exactly the same.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am just about sure that HB was always in HD...they are just now starting to use it in the product description....which is why you won't see any difference in the specs from last years models to the current year models. There was a discussion about this on BBC which is where I am (attempting to) recalling my info from.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmm, thanks Flippin - that was what I was afraid of, but it does allow me to consider last year's models at a considerable discount.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

SwollenGoat said:


> Hmm, thanks Flippin - that was what I was afraid of, but it does allow me to consider last year's models at a considerable discount.


The main difference in the old 788 ci and the new 788 ci hd is the new model is Ethernet capable and the old units aren't


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That and they offer DI on the new 788ci. I have last years 788ci which does not have DI.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Flippin 416 said:


> That and they offer DI on the new 788ci. I have last years 788ci which does not have DI.


Yeah, I would be all over the DI but unfortunately I'm looking for a replacement for my bow unit which runs through my MK PD and the US2 sonar doesn't work with DI or SI. So just trying to get the most powerful regular sonar unit I can for the money. Only concern was what did "HD" really mean.

Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

The HD actually means you then need a 2500 HD pickup to make it work. I have a solution!!!


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

The HD has a bit more detail in the lake maps vs non HD. The new ones show some contour lines where the old model does not. I was looking at the new 788ciHD today at cabelas because I bought it last year without HD.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The 788ci that I purchased in April of 2010 has the contour lines built in. It's part of the Contour XD maps that came pre-loaded in certain HB models. Humminbird added the HD to their product line recently, even thought they have been usig HD technology for a few years now. It's a marketing scheme.


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC (Apr 19, 2011)

In the 700 series units the HD units will also have the new ethernet ability with the use of an ethernet adapter. The non HD 700 units do not have ethernet abilities. Ethernet allows the 700 HD, 800, 900, and 1100 series with ethernet options to share sonar and gps. More details on the units that accept the ethernet are found here:

http://www.humminbird.com/FAQ.aspx?ContentId=3115


In addition the contour XD mapping was added to the 700 units vs a unimap.
Details on the Contour XD vs the unimap can be found on Humminbird.com 
at the below link:

http://www.humminbird.com/leading_innovation/cartography-gps-maps.aspx


----------

